# Dining in Orlando, FL



## Damonte (Apr 7, 2008)

An opportunity has come up for a weekend trip to Orlando, FL to spend some time with a very lovely lady. There are no plans for an excursion to Disneyland, Sea World, Universal Studios or any of the other typical sights.

However, the opportunity to enjoy a fine dining experience in the area is something we both are interested in. Cost is not a concern, but the quality of service, atmosphere and quality of the cuisine is a must.

At a brief glance, many of the most obviously well known establishments require several months reservation in advance. I have about one month and change.

Thus, I am looking for recommendations from the AAAC community. If anyone has been through the area or knows of a 'must experience' restaurant, please fill me in. Likewise, a resource to find such a place would be very much appreciated.


----------



## BPH (Mar 19, 2007)

I really enjoyed Salt Island www.saltislandrestaurant.com

It may not be upmarket enough for what you are considering but had fantastic ambience, great food, extensive wine list, excellent service...


----------

